

Ask YC: Running SaaS applications - zitterbewegung

Is there any special techniques on running SaSS apps? I know some people use EC2 and then charge on top of that. What are the problems or techniques when doing this?
======
ryanmahoski
If you have objects or services that customers want repeatedly it may be
advantageous to store the objects in S3, deploy the services from EC2, secure
them via authentication/obscurity and charge in proportion to demand using
DevPay. Without knowing anything about your application, this generic AWS
approach seems as good as any.

